# For the over 35 first time mommies to be



## Borboleta

Hello ladies,

I was here for a while but now my baby is 5 months and I discover a wonderful thread that I would like to share with you ladies. It is for us over 35 mommies first timers. We are not on the baby club section but under lounge area/group discussion/ parenting and counseling. It is a wonderful little group of ladies there. I felt more at home there than in the baby club:). 

Anyways thought os sharing this with you girls and congratulations to all the new mommies to be:). God bless everyone!


----------



## FeistyFemme

Thanks for the post.


----------



## dollyemi

What a lovely post and gorgeous pic of your little one!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you for this post. I am 36 & this is my first! I have been trying for what seems like an eternity & now that I have tested positive (7 tests, 3 different kinds) I go to the doctor this Thursday to confirm. I'm still in denial & a bit scared out of my mind!!!


----------



## Borboleta

maybesoon said:


> Thank you for this post. I am 36 & this is my first! I have been trying for what seems like an eternity & now that I have tested positive (7 tests, 3 different kinds) I go to the doctor this Thursday to confirm. I'm still in denial & a bit scared out of my mind!!!

Congratulations:)!!! It took us a while to conceive too. But the time was just right and we were blessed with the most amazing little boy ever:). You will love it!!! Just sleep now because later that is not a word that will be a part of your vocabulary :haha:.


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you! Right now sleeping and eating are all I want to do!!!


----------



## Borboleta

maybesoon said:


> Thank you! Right now sleeping and eating are all I want to do!!!

Yep, enjoy this time then:). How long did you guys tried for? We tried for 1 year. I had to take Clomid, 6 cycles and the miracle happened:).


----------



## maybesoon

Long story, I tried for a year & 1/2 with my ex before finding out he had had a vasectomy & neglected to tell me. Bad situation but by that point I was already in love with his 2 little boys who I raised from the age of 3 & 4 until they were 12 & 13. The ex & I got divorced. I figured my chance for a baby of my own had passed. But I ran into the sweetest guy in the world who I had met 13 years earlier, we started dating & quickly got married (I just couldn't let him go again)..... We were ntnp since last August then really started trying in April. So it honestly didn't take that long, but I've been wanting a baby since I was 22 & miscarred twins at 7 weeks.


----------



## flutterbee

Thank you for letting us know about this section!

I'm 37 and just found out a week and a half ago that I am pregnant! First baby! We had a 5 week u/s yesterday - the Dr thought I was 6 weeks but apparently I am only 5 weeks. We got to see the yolk sac and we are scheduled for another u/s next Thursday to see if we can hear a little heartbeat. I am just in awe!

So nice to meet all of you ladies!! I am fairly new here but I hope to get to know many of you soon! :)


----------



## flutterbee

maybesoon said:


> Long story, I tried for a year & 1/2 with my ex before finding out he had had a vasectomy & neglected to tell me. Bad situation but by that point I was already in love with his 2 little boys who I raised from the age of 3 & 4 until they were 12 & 13. The ex & I got divorced. I figured my chance for a baby of my own had passed. But I ran into the sweetest guy in the world who I had met 13 years earlier, we started dating & quickly got married (I just couldn't let him go again)..... We were ntnp since last August then really started trying in April. So it honestly didn't take that long, but I've been wanting a baby since I was 22 & miscarred twins at 7 weeks.

Congratulations! My story is not too far from yours actually. Rough situation, fell in love with 3 wonderful step children, divorced (horrible situation) remarried not long after to an amazing man and now finally PG !! lol


----------



## flutterbee

maybesoon said:


> Thank you for this post. I am 36 & this is my first! I have been trying for what seems like an eternity & now that I have tested positive (7 tests, 3 different kinds) I go to the doctor this Thursday to confirm. I'm still in denial & a bit scared out of my mind!!!

So many of us ladies must test multiple times when we get a BFP bc of disbelief I guess lol. I had never seen a positive test of my own until Aug. 10th. I tested FIVE times over a weeks time but it's true!

Good luck at the Doctor visit and keep us posted!

PS...I am scared out of my mind too, lol. I'm waiting to change my status to "pregnant" until I hear that little heartbeat!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks! My appointment is at 3:45 tomorrow afternoon... Today & tomorrow are going to drag by so slow!! I'm trying to keep busy at work & home, but nothing seems to make the time go by any faster other than sleeping!!!


----------



## MadameTinaM

Well this is my "delurk" of sorts!

I found out at the end of June that my BF and I are expecting! It's a crazy dream come true!

I'm 36 and after being single for years, and dating a few Mr. Wrongs that my chance to have a family had passed me by. 
A little over a year and a half ago I met my honey. He's the sweetest man. Makes me feel special, gorgeous, loved. I'm kind of the cliche of "good things do happen when you least expect it."

After dating a year we bought a house together, a few months later we decided to go off birth control and try to conceive. And OMG...one month off the pill...we actually got pregnant first try!!! It was a big shock considering our ages (we are both 36), I'm overweight and had it in my head it wasn't going to be easy (I've watched several friends struggle with infertility).

I'm due February 25th. We've met once with the OBGYN (which was a little disappointing due to the fact that most of the conversation revolved around my elevated chances of having a baby with Down Syndrome), and our first ultrasound is tomorrow!!

I'm passing over the "first trimester" fatigue. I've been fortunate enough not to have morning sickness. I have been hungry and tired... A LOT. ha ha!

Congrats to all the other ladies on this forum! It's a little scary to be "older" and expecting my first...but I'm so excited and so is my honey and our families (first grandchild on both sides!!) :) :)


----------



## flutterbee

Hi and welcome MadameTinaM!! I am new here too..it's nice to see so many over 35 women in here! I am finally feeling that I have found a "home" lol. Congratulations on your pregnancy! I wish you the best of luck and look forward to getting to know you better! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats MadameTinaM! It is really good to be in a forum with ladies close to my age. Being my first it's really nerve racking. Every little twitch, pain or anything freaks me out. I know in my head that it's all normal, but it still scares me!


----------



## flutterbee

maybesoon said:


> Congrats MadameTinaM! It is really good to be in a forum with ladies close to my age. Being my first it's really nerve racking. Every little twitch, pain or anything freaks me out. I know in my head that it's all normal, but it still scares me!

I am the exact same way lol


----------



## Borboleta

MadameTinaM said:


> Well this is my "delurk" of sorts!
> 
> I found out at the end of June that my BF and I are expecting! It's a crazy dream come true!
> 
> I'm 36 and after being single for years, and dating a few Mr. Wrongs that my chance to have a family had passed me by.
> A little over a year and a half ago I met my honey. He's the sweetest man. Makes me feel special, gorgeous, loved. I'm kind of the cliche of "good things do happen when you least expect it."
> 
> After dating a year we bought a house together, a few months later we decided to go off birth control and try to conceive. And OMG...one month off the pill...we actually got pregnant first try!!! It was a big shock considering our ages (we are both 36), I'm overweight and had it in my head it wasn't going to be easy (I've watched several friends struggle with infertility).
> 
> I'm due February 25th. We've met once with the OBGYN (which was a little disappointing due to the fact that most of the conversation revolved around my elevated chances of having a baby with Down Syndrome), and our first ultrasound is tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm passing over the "first trimester" fatigue. I've been fortunate enough not to have morning sickness. I have been hungry and tired... A LOT. ha ha!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies on this forum! It's a little scary to be "older" and expecting my first...but I'm so excited and so is my honey and our families (first grandchild on both sides!!) :) :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy:). Hope it all goes well for you too:). 
And don't let the doctors scare you about Your higher chances of having DS baby. I did a quad blood test when I was expecting and it came back 1:94 chances of having a down baby. I freaked out!!! Worry myself crazy until hubby and I decided to go ahead and do the aminio just to be ready for whatever was meant to be. So after a lot of worrying and crying I finally got my results and everything was fine. They just worry you soooo much. I am not sure what you girls are going to do when the time come for to do the test but I hated the quad screening test ... If I would to try to get pregnant again I would just go ahead and schedule an amnio again. Too many false positives on the blood test. 
Just enjoy your pregnancies:) cause when the babies are out it is work:) :haha:. But it is all worth it:). I wouldnt change for anything:). Love my little man :kiss:!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
MadameTina - The beginning of your story is very similar to mine. Also years of no boyfriends or with the wrong man! 
I'm now 36 and been with my 'cliche' Knight in shining armour for 4 1/2 years. Moved in with him almost 2 years ago and had coil removed last March. It took us 11 months of TTC and started fertility investigations leading to HSG scan in Jan 2012. Feb 2012 brought us our much wanted BFP! 
So our first little pink bundle is due in November! 

I can so relate to many of your stories of testing umteen times just to double check that it really is happening (and I still have all the tests!) 
Dont worry too much about what the doc said about Down's. Yes our chances of having a baby with Down's is that much greater but I feel most times the doc is just trying to scare us. I have come across so many ladies who have been put through the 'because of you age' talk and turn out to be fine! Yes I too was told to expect a higher chance of a down's baby and we are just fine! 

Maybesoon - I think the twiched and pains are one thing we are never told about! I too was totally unaware that its normal to have pains when preggers. Round ligament is just one of them not even my god-sons' mother told me about. 

Good luck ladies and keep us informed about all the scans and doc appointments


----------



## maybesoon

My appointment on Thursday went well. Pregnancy was CONFIRMED!!! 5 weeks & edd is April 24th! I go back on September 13th for my first sonogram. I can't wait to hear my little bean's heartbeat!


----------



## skweek35

That is fab news Maybesoon!! Seeing and hearing the HB is amazing!! Congrats again!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Borboleta

maybesoon said:


> My appointment on Thursday went well. Pregnancy was CONFIRMED!!! 5 weeks & edd is April 24th! I go back on September 13th for my first sonogram. I can't wait to hear my little bean's heartbeat!

Yeah!!!!!:happydance: so happy for you:). Let us know how your ultrasound goes. My first one was vaginally but all the other ones where pelvic.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! I'm so glad this thread is here! I'm cheating a tiny bit on age, as I'm turning 35 next month, but I'm hoping you'll forgive me. OH is almost 40, and this is our first pregnancy. I have no idea if it will be a sticky one, but I'm of course anxious about it. So far so good: lots of minor symptoms, but minimal nausea and no throwing up. My mom never did either, so I'm hoping this is normal for me. Biggest annoyance has been the lower back pain, but it actually feels better when I work out. I FEEL really healthy, and as though everything down there is going well, but of course I have no idea.

Congrats to all of you!!!!!


----------



## MadameTinaM

Thanks to all you lovely ladies! 
Your words of encouragement really do mean a lot!

Congrats maybesoon!! Very excited for you! 

I agree about every single twinge and pain...they make me nervous too! But things seem to be going well!

I had my first ultrasound last Thursday!! It went nerve wracking at first, as I waited for the tech to do her thing, make sure things were alright and then call my BF into the room and finally show us the baby and show us the heartbeat!! Such an amazing moment!! We got pics for both our mothers and ourselves to keep. It feels so much more real now!!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound aug 23.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pbl_ge

Nice scan, Madame! you must be so excited!


----------



## Borboleta

MadameTinaM said:


> Thanks to all you lovely ladies!
> Your words of encouragement really do mean a lot!
> 
> Congrats maybesoon!! Very excited for you!
> 
> I agree about every single twinge and pain...they make me nervous too! But things seem to be going well!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound last Thursday!! It went nerve wracking at first, as I waited for the tech to do her thing, make sure things were alright and then call my BF into the room and finally show us the baby and show us the heartbeat!! Such an amazing moment!! We got pics for both our mothers and ourselves to keep. It feels so much more real now!!

Congratulations:). Isnt it the best sound ever:)!! Are you going to find out if is a boy or a girl? How many weeks are you? 
I really didn't enjoy the first trimester that much because I was so worried of having a miscarriage. But after the 12 weeks I started getting excited about the whole.thing:). So don't worry, everything will be fine.


----------



## MadameTinaM

I didn't get to "hear" anything...they just pointed out the heart beating on the screen. It was really great anyway though!

I'm 14 weeks today-ish :) We do want to find out what the sex is. We are going to book at 3D ultrasound for around week 20. Our hospital in this town won't reveal the sex after ultrasounds :( But I can't wait to see that 3D ultrasounds anyway!! I was really worried about miscarriages too...but since week 12 has passed I'm feeling good...and OMG my waist is starting to expand! I've always been chubby so I don't really look pregnant now, but my pants are snugger in the belly now and my bras are starting to feel tighter too! 

How far along are you Barboleta?


----------



## skweek35

MadameTinaM said:


> Thanks to all you lovely ladies!
> Your words of encouragement really do mean a lot!
> 
> Congrats maybesoon!! Very excited for you!
> 
> I agree about every single twinge and pain...they make me nervous too! But things seem to be going well!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound last Thursday!! It went nerve wracking at first, as I waited for the tech to do her thing, make sure things were alright and then call my BF into the room and finally show us the baby and show us the heartbeat!! Such an amazing moment!! We got pics for both our mothers and ourselves to keep. It feels so much more real now!!

That scan is just the cutest! Congrats! 
Just seeing that little heartbeat is the best thing ever. Now to wait till your 20 week scan when they show you the 4 chambers of the heart! That really is amazing. 
I've been sitting here watching my tummy rhythmically pulse! I think she had the hiccups! 
I sense we might have another really active day with her! YAY YAY :wohoo:


----------



## Borboleta

MadameTinaM said:


> I didn't get to "hear" anything...they just pointed out the heart beating on the screen. It was really great anyway though!
> 
> I'm 14 weeks today-ish :) We do want to find out what the sex is. We are going to book at 3D ultrasound for around week 20. Our hospital in this town won't reveal the sex after ultrasounds :( But I can't wait to see that 3D ultrasounds anyway!! I was really worried about miscarriages too...but since week 12 has passed I'm feeling good...and OMG my waist is starting to expand! I've always been chubby so I don't really look pregnant now, but my pants are snugger in the belly now and my bras are starting to feel tighter too!
> 
> How far along are you Barboleta?

Oh I already had mine almost 6 months ago :haha:!!! Not sure if we are having another one :haha:. Babies are hard work :haha:. But I love my LO :kiss:. And I will be 39 this year so still thinking about .


----------



## maybesoon

MadameTinaM said:


> Thanks to all you lovely ladies!
> Your words of encouragement really do mean a lot!
> 
> Congrats maybesoon!! Very excited for you!
> 
> I agree about every single twinge and pain...they make me nervous too! But things seem to be going well!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound last Thursday!! It went nerve wracking at first, as I waited for the tech to do her thing, make sure things were alright and then call my BF into the room and finally show us the baby and show us the heartbeat!! Such an amazing moment!! We got pics for both our mothers and ourselves to keep. It feels so much more real now!!

Love the scan!!!!


----------



## flutterbee

MadameTinaM said:


> Thanks to all you lovely ladies!
> Your words of encouragement really do mean a lot!
> 
> Congrats maybesoon!! Very excited for you!
> 
> I agree about every single twinge and pain...they make me nervous too! But things seem to be going well!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound last Thursday!! It went nerve wracking at first, as I waited for the tech to do her thing, make sure things were alright and then call my BF into the room and finally show us the baby and show us the heartbeat!! Such an amazing moment!! We got pics for both our mothers and ourselves to keep. It feels so much more real now!!

Very exciting! Thank you for sharing your pic with us! Eeekk this is so exciting!


----------



## flutterbee

maybesoon said:


> My appointment on Thursday went well. Pregnancy was CONFIRMED!!! 5 weeks & edd is April 24th! I go back on September 13th for my first sonogram. I can't wait to hear my little bean's heartbeat!

YAY!! Great news, maybesoon!!


----------



## maybesoon

flutterbee said:


> YAY!! Great news, maybesoon!!

Thanks. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Ended up in the ER. But they said the baby looks ok at 4 1/2 weeks per ultrasound & blood work. I have to have more blood work done in the morning & depending what it shows they will determine when to schedule a follow up ultrasound.


----------



## techiemom

Hi Ladies,

I'm pregnant with our first at 36 (hubbie is 42). I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant. I figured it would take us a while, but we conceived our 2nd month trying.

I'm about 5 weeks along with very few symptoms so far, just mild mild cramping now and then and bloating. Ok, the bloating feels pretty severe as almost all my pants are too tight, but otherwise I'm avoiding all the negative symptoms so far. 

We'll have our first ultrasound mid September; I had no idea there's be a heartbeat so soon!! So exciting! (and scary!)


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all

I'm 5 weeks pregnant too with my first (me and DH both 36) after our first round of IVF so just wanted to say hello. 

I have similar symptoms (bloating, cramping, back ache, tired but can't sleep etc) although not sure how much of that is down to the extra drugs that I'm taking. 

A H&H pregnancy to us all!

J x


----------



## maybesoon

techiemom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm pregnant with our first at 36 (hubbie is 42). I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant. I figured it would take us a while, but we conceived our 2nd month trying.
> 
> I'm about 5 weeks along with very few symptoms so far, just mild mild cramping now and then and bloating. Ok, the bloating feels pretty severe as almost all my pants are too tight, but otherwise I'm avoiding all the negative symptoms so far.
> 
> We'll have our first ultrasound mid September; I had no idea there's be a heartbeat so soon!! So exciting! (and scary!)

awww Congrats & Welcome!


----------



## maybesoon

julesjules100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm 5 weeks pregnant too with my first (me and DH both 36) after our first round of IVF so just wanted to say hello.
> 
> I have similar symptoms (bloating, cramping, back ache, tired but can't sleep etc) although not sure how much of that is down to the extra drugs that I'm taking.
> 
> A H&H pregnancy to us all!
> 
> J x

Congrats & Welcome to you also! My hubby & I are both 36 also. This is my first & his 3rd. We have custody of his 2 kiddos from his previous marriage.


----------



## MadameTinaM

Congrats Jules!!

So exciting! Hope all goes well and smooth for you :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, welcome to all those who have just received your much awaited BFP's! 

Don't worry! you will start feeling better in a few weeks. I also felt really bloated for the first 14 weeks! I know it seems far away but week 14 will come before you now it! 

Enjoy all the scans you get! I loved seeing my little girl at every opportunity! 

I'm starting to get really uncomfortable and finding it more and more difficult to get comfy in bed. But then again I'm well into my 3rd tri already. 

Keep us updated ladies. Hope everyone is well


----------



## u2addict

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I'm expecting my first baby in Feb 2013 (I had 2 miscarriages last year so I guess 3x is the charm!). I'm 36 and hubby just turned 35.

I'm now 15 wks + 5 days and although my dr referred me to an obgyn 3 wks ago I still haven't heard from their office. I'm haven't even had my first pre-natal appt so I'm super concerned that I'm missing out on something! Should it take this long to see the dr for the first appt, especially since I had wanted to get screening for down's syndrome done? I also have an underactive thryroid so I would think the dr would have contacted me by now to set up that first appt... 

Hoping to get to know you all, any suggestions you have are appreciated, thnx :o)


----------



## Borboleta

u2addict said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I'm expecting my first baby in Feb 2013 (I had 2 miscarriages last year so I guess 3x is the charm!). I'm 36 and hubby just turned 35.
> 
> I'm now 15 wks + 5 days and although my dr referred me to an obgyn 3 wks ago I still haven't heard from their office. I'm haven't even had my first pre-natal appt so I'm super concerned that I'm missing out on something! Should it take this long to see the dr for the first appt, especially since I had wanted to get screening for down's syndrome done? I also have an underactive thryroid so I would think the dr would have contacted me by now to set up that first appt...
> 
> Hoping to get to know you all, any suggestions you have are appreciated, thnx :o)

Hello U2addict,

Congratulations on your pregnancy:)! And yes you should have had your first pre-natal appt already. I had mine at 7 weeks and had a ultrasound so I could see the baby's heartbeat:). I would definetely call the obgyn and ask them for an appt since you would like to have a down screening done. But let me tell you that because of our " advance maternal age" :haha: there is a bigger chance of the blood work to come back higher than normal. Mine was 1:94 chances and I freaked out!!!! Couldnt stop thinking about it and had an amnio done ( they recommend around 16 to 18 weeks) and everything was fine :). So I hate the blood work!!! It made me soooo stressed!!! I know a lady that hers came back 1:3 chances and she had the amnio done and baby was fine. So I told myself if I would to get pregnant again I would skip the blood work and go right to the amnio. But do whatever makes you feel better:). 
Congratulations again:).


----------



## MadameTinaM

Congrats U2Addict!! So happy for you!

We are birth month buddies I think! I'm 15 weeks and due at the end of February!

Welcome and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## raheen

:baby:


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats!!! It's pretty crazy! How are you feeling?


----------



## charlie15

Can't believe I've only just found this thread! I'm a 39 year old 1st timer who very luckily got pregnant straight away. Reading through all the posts I too had many Mr wrongs until I met the unlikely Mr right a whole 9 years younger than me :) also all the ups and downs of pregnancy are so familiar, especially the anxiety of the 1st tri, which i think is especially tough when you're a bit older.

Anyway congrats to all of you ladies with your pregnancies, I'm due the beginning of November and still can't quite believe I've made it this far :)


----------



## Borboleta

charlie15 said:


> Can't believe I've only just found this thread! I'm a 39 year old 1st timer who very luckily got pregnant straight away. Reading through all the posts I too had many Mr wrongs until I met the unlikely Mr right a whole 9 years younger than me :) also all the ups and downs of pregnancy are so familiar, especially the anxiety of the 1st tri, which i think is especially tough when you're a bit older.
> 
> Anyway congrats to all of you ladies with your pregnancies, I'm due the beginning of November and still can't quite believe I've made it this far :)

Congratulations Charlie:). And you are very close to the finish line:). After you have your baby come join us at the over 35 first time mommies. I wrote how to get there in the first post on this thread :). We are looking forward to get to know you and your LO :thumbup:!


----------



## charlie15

Borboleta said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've only just found this thread! I'm a 39 year old 1st timer who very luckily got pregnant straight away. Reading through all the posts I too had many Mr wrongs until I met the unlikely Mr right a whole 9 years younger than me :) also all the ups and downs of pregnancy are so familiar, especially the anxiety of the 1st tri, which i think is especially tough when you're a bit older.
> 
> Anyway congrats to all of you ladies with your pregnancies, I'm due the beginning of November and still can't quite believe I've made it this far :)
> 
> Congratulations Charlie:). And you are very close to the finish line:). After you have your baby come join us at the over 35 first time mommies. I wrote how to get there in the first post on this thread :). We are looking forward to get to know you and your LO :thumbup:![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: i will have a look for the over 35 mommies! xClick to expand...


----------



## Pennyb

I am a first time mummy to be we have had 3 losses but all is looking great with this one. It's a little boy can't wait...pregnancy is hard but it will be so worth it when he is here. I am 39 and DH is 47..,


----------



## Paws

Hello all,

Also posting in the due May 2013 thread but as this is my first pregnancy and I'm 37, this thread and the first time mommies over 35 thread next (all going well) seemed appropriate.

We were TTC for 7 months and had just approached a doctor to start fertility investigations when I fell pregnant anyway. Still early days yet for us, though, so trying to keep it quiet, but we're so excited we just want to tell everyone!


----------



## charlie15

Paws said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Also posting in the due May 2013 thread but as this is my first pregnancy and I'm 37, this thread and the first time mommies over 35 thread next (all going well) seemed appropriate.
> 
> We were TTC for 7 months and had just approached a doctor to start fertility investigations when I fell pregnant anyway. Still early days yet for us, though, so trying to keep it quiet, but we're so excited we just want to tell everyone!

Congratulations :happydance:! hope all goes well with your pregnancy, keep us posted.


----------



## KittiKat76

charlie15 said:


> Can't believe I've only just found this thread! I'm a 39 year old 1st timer who very luckily got pregnant straight away. Reading through all the posts I too had many Mr wrongs until I met the unlikely Mr right a whole 9 years younger than me :)
> :)

Same! 36 year old first timer who found her bestfriend after going thru every Mr. Wrong she ever met. And he's also 9 years younger. It seems its a good gap! We hadn't planned babies for another 2 years or so and this baby is a very welcome but sudden shock. I feel blessed. I look at everyone TTC and feel almost guilty. Only just discovered this thread and I hope you'll have me. Baby and bump has taken over from Facebook addiction and I learn so so much from all the mummies on here! I love the fact that there is no such thing as a silly question!


----------



## charlie15

Congrats kat, yeah it's a really informative site, I've also learnt so much that i never knew about pregnancy and I hope it'll be just as useful once bubs is here as think that's when I'll really need it!!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi all :)
I'm 37 and pregnant after a loss- fingers crossed that this little one will be a sticky. we've been NTNP since May this year and i'm currently 9+5 weeks. Just waiting on my midwife appt.
Ive been a lot more symptomatic this time, tired, nausea, sore Bbs. I've had lots of bloating feeling, some mild aches but nothing like before.
Will be glad when i get to that 13 week mark! :)


----------



## aj74

hiya

im new on here and looking for people to chat to......im 32wks now, how are you? and how far along are you?


----------



## KittiKat76

Well the highlight of my day so far has been buying maternity pads. How sad! But its officially the first thing in my hospital bag! Saving most of the shopping til I start maternity leave in 3.5 weeks. Scared of being bored and going into work and begging them to let me do something!
First day off work for 6 days and I can't find the energy to move from sofa. I guess cleaning can wait.


----------



## charlie15

Hi AJ74, welcome to B&B, it's nice having a section for us oldies! but it's very slow moving but people are still here. Have been told about a nice forum for the over 35 1st time mums in the lounge area, so you know once you've had your baby....think i'm going to need all the advice I can get!

About shopping, I think I'm done with that now, i really have such little energy and sleeping is becoming a challenge!

Hospital bag packed! just need to get motivated to clean and do some sorting of the house!


----------



## Runlikeagirl

maybesoon said:


> Thank you! Right now sleeping and eating are all I want to do!!!

HEllo Maybeason!!! I'm 36 and usually VERY active with running and weight training..... I got my BFP 9/4/12 and my first appt last week... saw my sticky bean and a flickering HB of 156:happydance: But I swear ALL i do is sleep and I only eat beacause I know the baby needs the nutrients~ I'm 8+2 and everyone keeps telling me the 2nd trimester is much better!!!!! Hoping we regain our energy~~~~


----------



## charlie15

Runlikeagirl said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Right now sleeping and eating are all I want to do!!!
> 
> HEllo Maybeason!!! I'm 36 and usually VERY active with running and weight training..... I got my BFP 9/4/12 and my first appt last week... saw my sticky bean and a flickering HB of 156:happydance: But I swear ALL i do is sleep and I only eat beacause I know the baby needs the nutrients~ I'm 8+2 and everyone keeps telling me the 2nd trimester is much better!!!!! Hoping we regain our energy~~~~Click to expand...

You will! i was exactly the same in 1st tri which i found really frustrating too as normally active at gym and running, also had no appetite either. All became much better for me after 10 weeks when i felt human again. Everyone is different but you should start feeling better in a few weeks :flower:


----------



## Borboleta

Runlikeagirl said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Right now sleeping and eating are all I want to do!!!
> 
> HEllo Maybeason!!! I'm 36 and usually VERY active with running and weight training..... I got my BFP 9/4/12 and my first appt last week... saw my sticky bean and a flickering HB of 156:happydance: But I swear ALL i do is sleep and I only eat beacause I know the baby needs the nutrients~ I'm 8+2 and everyone keeps telling me the 2nd trimester is much better!!!!! Hoping we regain our energy~~~~Click to expand...

Congratulations:). I didn't have trouble eating :haha:But had a terrible time sleeping thru most of the pregnancy. It never got better :haha:! And I am a fitness instructor / personal trainer and worked out until 4 days before he came. I actually tried to evict him with 2 hours of Zumba but still didn't work :dohh:! He loved mommy's tummy :haha:. Had to ended up having a induction that turned into an emergency c-section. Important thing is that he is here:). And I love my little man:).
Oh, and by the way, the second trimester was the best:)!!! Third was the hardest!


----------



## KittiKat76

3rd is definately the hardest! Uncomfortable due to babys position, symptom spotting, hard to sleep, hard to be on your feet all day at work. Agghh


----------



## julesjules100

Eeek, not looking forward to third tri then if its the toughest!

I'm just getting to the end of first tri and while I've been super lucky with sickness (only just really starting with it now in week 10 and incredibly mild), the insomnia is killing me, despite being shattered all the time. I never used to wake to pee but now I do between 4am and 6, after that I can't get back to sleep. Less of an issue on the weekend as I can nap but quite full on night after night when you have 10 hours at work each day and are getting between 4-6 hours sleep...

I haven't been working out in first tri (do normally but I have been WAY too tired to do it). That coupled with the appetite of a horse has meant that I have now gained 6lbs in my first tri. I need to nudge that down a bit now as it's too much. Have over the last week started brisk walking again but it's really all I had the energy to do. Hopefully in second tri my energy will improve and I will be able to try some lighter work outs in the gym again. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

Borboleta said:


> Congratulations:). I didn't have trouble eating :haha:But had a terrible time sleeping thru most of the pregnancy. It never got better :haha:! And I am a fitness instructor / personal trainer and worked out until 4 days before he came. I actually tried to evict him with 2 hours of Zumba but still didn't work :dohh:! He loved mommy's tummy :haha:. Had to ended up having a induction that turned into an emergency c-section. Important thing is that he is here:). And I love my little man:).
> Oh, and by the way, the second trimester was the best:)!!! Third was the hardest!

How long did you have to wait to start with ab work after the C section and how long did it take to bring your stomach back into shape?

J x


----------



## Borboleta

julesjules100 said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations:). I didn't have trouble eating :haha:But had a terrible time sleeping thru most of the pregnancy. It never got better :haha:! And I am a fitness instructor / personal trainer and worked out until 4 days before he came. I actually tried to evict him with 2 hours of Zumba but still didn't work :dohh:! He loved mommy's tummy :haha:. Had to ended up having a induction that turned into an emergency c-section. Important thing is that he is here:). And I love my little man:).
> Oh, and by the way, the second trimester was the best:)!!! Third was the hardest!
> 
> How long did you have to wait to start with ab work after the C section and how long did it take to bring your stomach back into shape?
> 
> J xClick to expand...

My stomach looked kind of normal after about 4 weeks after birth. Still has a weird shape but looks okay :). I was able to do ab work after 8 weeks.


----------



## Runlikeagirl

Hi Ladies!!!!! I'm excited to share my pregnancy with my fellow "elderly primagrivadas" LOL.... That is what all my lab work says!!! Anyhow I'm 36, i will be 37 when my baby is due!!!! Im currently 9w+2!!! How is everyone feeling? I have lower back pain, constant nausea but no vomitting~ and I am exhausted!! But I couldn't be more happier! When did you all start showing??


----------



## julesjules100

Runlikeagirl said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!! I'm excited to share my pregnancy with my fellow "elderly primagrivadas" LOL.... That is what all my lab work says!!! Anyhow I'm 36, i will be 37 when my baby is due!!!! Im currently 9w+2!!! How is everyone feeling? I have lower back pain, constant nausea but no vomitting~ and I am exhausted!! But I couldn't be more happier! When did you all start showing??

Hi there, I'm 36 too and will be 37 when the baby is due. I'm 11 weeks today :)

About a week ago I started to get a pretty big bump in the evening, which now in the mornings is virtually non-existent but as I take on food and water through the day starts properly poking out late afternoon. By evening it's a bigger bump again. 

No MS for me but up to 10wks had really bad back pain and cramping. Now only mild cramping occasionally. Insomnia is the biggest killer for me as if I have to pee at say 3am then I'm awake till at least 6.45am nod off at 7 and then have to get up for work at 7.30am. Nightmare. That said over the last few days I've been sleeping through but wake at 7.15am. Hope that's done of the pressure coming off my bladder. 

Nuchal scan on 16 Oct so keen to get that probability. 

J x


----------



## Runlikeagirl

Hi Jules! I'm officially 10 wks!!!! My ms is better and I have a new found energy!!!!! How did your scan go? I go on 10/26 for all the blood testing...... Good luck:)


----------



## julesjules100

Runlikeagirl said:


> Hi Jules! I'm officially 10 wks!!!! My ms is better and I have a new found energy!!!!! How did your scan go? I go on 10/26 for all the blood testing...... Good luck:)

Hi there

Just back from my nuchal scan. Amazing to see the lime look more human! Scan was about 30 mins. The fluid at the neck was 1.1 (3.5 and below is "normal") and they looked at the bridge of the nose, size of forehead and prominence of the chin. Bloods back tomorrow to give a full result. They have also taken a punt on gender and it looks like I'm Team Blue so far (hope she's wrong but then I did make a pact with him upstairs that if the IVF worked I would be happy with either (!)). While they were there they checked on the stomach, bladder, heart (still 169bpm), brain etc.

Amazing to see him; when we started he was asleep and in the perfect position to look at. He then woke up, probably from all the poking, and had a big yawn and stuck his tongue out. Lots of stretching of legs and moving arms around. Really incredible. 

Attached are a couple of photos (and in one he is waving).

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0218.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0217.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0219.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FireBaby

Wow! That is amazing. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## skweek35

Fab news Jules!! Yes those piccies are just gorgeous! I remember my 12 and 20 week scan - my LO was also asleep for most of the scan. She didn't like being woken up though. 
Make the most of the 2nd tri energy boost!!


----------



## Runlikeagirl

julesjules100 said:


> Runlikeagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jules! I'm officially 10 wks!!!! My ms is better and I have a new found energy!!!!! How did your scan go? I go on 10/26 for all the blood testing...... Good luck:)
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Just back from my nuchal scan. Amazing to see the lime look more human! Scan was about 30 mins. The fluid at the neck was 1.1 (3.5 and below is "normal") and they looked at the bridge of the nose, size of forehead and prominence of the chin. Bloods back tomorrow to give a full result. They have also taken a punt on gender and it looks like I'm Team Blue so far (hope she's wrong but then I did make a pact with him upstairs that if the IVF worked I would be happy with either (!)). While they were there they checked on the stomach, bladder, heart (still 169bpm), brain etc.
> 
> Amazing to see him; when we started he was asleep and in the perfect position to look at. He then woke up, probably from all the poking, and had a big yawn and stuck his tongue out. Lots of stretching of legs and moving arms around. Really incredible.
> 
> Attached are a couple of photos (and in one he is waving).
> 
> J xClick to expand...

WOW!!!!! Thanks for sharing! The pics are AMAZING!!! So happy that your measurements came back good :) I can hardly wait till my 2nd appoint next friday! I will be sure to keep u all updated~


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, so happy to have found this tread, I'm feeling old at 37 and 7weeks pregnant. I used to run a lot and last year had surgery for knee arthritis when I told DH it's now or never -time for a baby! After 15 months of TTY we were about to receive the IVF package and bam!A natural pregnancy. The glowing BFP knocked my socks off. So happy to be here with you ladies. I feel I have 7 more weeks to go before out of the danger zone. Looking forward to the scan nov 17th.
This baby will be announced in our Christmas cards, hoping to keep the bump under wraps till then :) h & h pregnancies to you ladies :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, so happy to have found this tread, I'm feeling old at 37 and 7weeks pregnant. I used to run a lot and last year had surgery for knee arthritis when I told DH it's now or never -time for a baby! After 15 months of TTY we were about to receive the IVF package and bam! It he glowing BFZp knocked my socks off. So happy to be here with you ladies. I feel I have 7 more weeks to go before out of the danger zone. Looking forward to the scan nov 17th.
> This baby will be announced in our Christmas cards, hoping to keep the bump under wraps till then :) h & h pregnancies to you ladies :hugs:

Congrats on your news! I'm 12 weeks plus 2 and ours was an IVF baba also. The next few weeks will hopefully zip past. I can't wait to be at the end of first tri! X


----------



## julesjules100

Ladies

Quick question for you all who have had nuchal scans. I posted earlier my nuchal test photos. The baby's neck measurement was great and the Down's probability including bloods was 1:3600 (average for someone with my profile and aged 36 was 1:300), which is great. However, they also did the test for trisomy 13and 18 (parameter for my age is also 1:300) and this came in at 1:380, which isn't so great. 

Does anyone have any experience like this and if so, what did you opt to do? My consultant is great but has effectively said that if I want amnio now to get a definitive result I can but given tri 13 and 18 typically results in severe physical abnormality that it would probably be fine to check with a 16 week and 20 week anomaly scan and if anything comes back on that THEN to risk the amnio. It's a tough decision as if we wait to 20 weeks and something was definitively wrong then I'd be terminating very late and would have to go through the heart break of delivery...

J x


----------



## Borboleta

Hi Jules,

I know the feeling!!! I had the blood test done but my stress came with the probability of 1:94 chances of having a down baby. I couldn't stop thinking about it!!! So as my husband so we decided to go with the amnio. I do not regret doing it. My doctor was very experienced and the whole procedure just lasted about 5 to 10 min. Didn't hurt that bad, but if you would to decided to do it you need to rest for about 2 days. And you will feel a little bit of cramping as well. 
If I decide to have another one :wacko:, I will have it done again instead of the blood test ( hate the blood test!). 
But it is a choice that you and your husband have to make. Chances are that your baby is just fine. But they put so much fear in our minds because of our age!!! I have a friend that did the blood test when she got pregnant the first time st 28 years old and it came back normal and she had a down baby. After that she had 3 amnio done for her following pregnancies including the last one at 41 years old. Babies are just fine. 
And another friend that her blood test came back 1:3 chances of having a down baby and she did the amnio and he was fine. 
Just to show you how bad this blood test is!!!
Go with what makes you feel at ease:).


----------



## FireBaby

Borboleta - thanks for sharing your insight on amnio vs blood test. 

I haven't got my bfp yet but I am super interested in all the tests etc. that have to be done esp if you are over 35 like myself and having your first.

So my question is when you say the blood test are you referring to the thing called maternity21 or something like that?


----------



## julesjules100

Borboleta said:


> Hi Jules,
> 
> I know the feeling!!! I had the blood test done but my stress came with the probability of 1:94 chances of having a down baby. I couldn't stop thinking about it!!! So as my husband so we decided to go with the amnio. I do not regret doing it. My doctor was very experienced and the whole procedure just lasted about 5 to 10 min. Didn't hurt that bad, but if you would to decided to do it you need to rest for about 2 days. And you will feel a little bit of cramping as well.
> If I decide to have another one :wacko:, I will have it done again instead of the blood test ( hate the blood test!).
> But it is a choice that you and your husband have to make. Chances are that your baby is just fine. But they put so much fear in our minds because of our age!!! I have a friend that did the blood test when she got pregnant the first time st 28 years old and it came back normal and she had a down baby. After that she had 3 amnio done for her following pregnancies including the last one at 41 years old. Babies are just fine.
> And another friend that her blood test came back 1:3 chances of having a down baby and she did the amnio and he was fine.
> Just to show you how bad this blood test is!!!
> Go with what makes you feel at ease:).

Yeah it does make you incredibly stressed. I have just found a place in London that is going free fetal DNA tests and sending them for testing to the US (heavily subsidised as its only £400 to have it done vs I believe $3500 in the US). That apparently is another more reliable indicator than nuchal plus bloods. I have just booked in for that this thurs. if that is also not great I think I may have to go for amnio. The thing that's holding me back on that is that our baby was an ivf one so to get pregnant at all is a miracle. To do something that could potentially result in me losing a healthy baby would just be devastating as who knows how long it would take (if at all...) to get another one in there...

Anyway... Thanks for your comments, very helpful x


----------



## julesjules100

FireBaby said:


> Borboleta - thanks for sharing your insight on amnio vs blood test.
> 
> I haven't got my bfp yet but I am super interested in all the tests etc. that have to be done esp if you are over 35 like myself and having your first.
> 
> So my question is when you say the blood test are you referring to the thing called maternity21 or something like that?

Firebaby, in a nuchal test you have the scan and bloods done at the same time. You'll have to google the 3 parameters the bloods are measuring to if some if them are too high they are indicators of a potential risk. The blood is used in tandem with the nuchal scan and the fluid at the back of the neck. 

The blood test that I just mentioned above (free fetal DNA) looks at the baby's DNA in the mothers blood supply. As I understand it is not at present diagnostic (ie will tell you conclusively whether the baby has genetic abnormality) but gives a better indicator than the nuchal plus bloods. I can report back after Thursday. 

X


----------



## Borboleta

FireBaby said:


> Borboleta - thanks for sharing your insight on amnio vs blood test.
> 
> I haven't got my bfp yet but I am super interested in all the tests etc. that have to be done esp if you are over 35 like myself and having your first.
> 
> So my question is when you say the blood test are you referring to the thing called maternity21 or something like that?

Hi fire baby,

The blood test is called the quad screening. I am not sure if you are from the us, but that is how they called it here. 

I see that you are on the TTC forum. I just want to tell you to keep strong on making you motherhood dream come true :thumbup:. It is the best feeling ever when you have those little eyes looking at you:). Makes you feel very special:). I had to take Clomid for 6 cycles before I got my BFP. We tried for more than 1 year before I found out I was not ovulating in a regular basis. But Clomid did the job:). Oh, and I am not sure if you tried preseed ( sperm friendly lubricant) but when I did that with Clomid I got pregnant the first month. So I am a big fan of preseed as well :happydance:. 
Hope to see you here and then on the first time over 35 mommies soon:).


----------



## FireBaby

Jules and Borboleta great info thank you :) 

Borboleta - thank you so much for your encouragement! Yes! I can't wait to be on the other side :) I've been spending a lot of time with my friends babies and I feel SO ready for this! I feel really happy knowing that there are such wonderful moms here to chat to about this stuff every step of the way :)

Googling quad tests now! I want to know everything, because I know once I'm in it I'll feel like I know nothing :)

Oh and one other quick question Borboleta did you take Clomid to help you ovulate?


----------



## FireBaby

So from what I'm understanding the quad test is actually different to the Maternity21 test - as this is done instead of having amnio?


----------



## Borboleta

FireBaby said:


> Jules and Borboleta great info thank you :)
> 
> Borboleta - thank you so much for your encouragement! Yes! I can't wait to be on the other side :) I've been spending a lot of time with my friends babies and I feel SO ready for this! I feel really happy knowing that there are such wonderful moms here to chat to about this stuff every step of the way :)
> 
> Googling quad tests now! I want to know everything, because I know once I'm in it I'll feel like I know nothing :)
> 
> Oh and one other quick question Borboleta did you take Clomid to help you ovulate?

Great thinking:). How long have you been trying? And yes Clomid did help me ovulate:). It is a crazy medicine though:wacko:. But well worth it:).


----------



## julesjules100

FireBaby said:


> So from what I'm understanding the quad test is actually different to the Maternity21 test - as this is done instead of having amnio?

I've just googled materniT21 test. It's the free fetal DNA test that I mention above https://www.inquisitr.com/259135/ne...st-is-noninvasive-surge-in-testing-predicted/

It's different to nuchal +their related blood tests and it will eventually be used to replace the nuchal scan as its giving (from what I understand so far) more accurate predictions. I'm having it done in the UK and the blood is being shipped to the US for testing. We're not getting it over here till next year. It's pretty new stuff. There are a few test centres in the US (the name if the test I'll be doing is called harmony rather than materniT21) although its all the same test. However, right now these tests can ONLY give you a high or low chance of trisomies and cannot give you a definitive answer. If you test high, they would still recommend amnio. Hope this helps x


----------



## julesjules100

julesjules100 said:


> I've just googled materniT21 test. It's the free fetal DNA test that I mention above https://www.inquisitr.com/259135/ne...st-is-noninvasive-surge-in-testing-predicted/
> 
> It's different to nuchal +their related blood tests and it will eventually be used to replace the nuchal scan as its giving (from what I understand so far) more accurate predictions. I'm having it done in the UK and the blood is being shipped to the US for testing. We're not getting it over here till next year. It's pretty new stuff. There are a few test centres in the US (the name if the test I'll be doing is called harmony rather than materniT21) although its all the same test. However, right now these tests can ONLY give you a high or low chance of trisomies and cannot give you a definitive answer. If you test high, they would still recommend amnio. Hope this helps x

Ps I'm just reading more articles about this and a lot (including posts from women) are making it sound like it can be used instead of amnio. This is at odds with everything I have been told about it (and the info sheet I have on it). If I were you, I'd call the lab offering it and ask whether it is giving a conclusive answer on downs or not or whether its just a more accurate screen. If they say the former then I'd ask them to send you the test study on it/point you to the journal it's in) as the ones I have seen on it have not said that it is conclusive.....

X


----------



## 2have4kids

Are any of you choosing to hold out on finding out the gender until you give birth? My dh & I discussed and we'll narrow down a name for both boy & girl and have a big surprise at birth. It's going to take ALL of my might to not get the scan lady to hint but I think it'll be super exciting for us, family & friends to hear about our big surprise.

I think people sometimes hold off with the second/third baby, I want the reward of knowing after I push that big bean out!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Hello \O I am not sure if I posted on this thread as of yet ... I have a very short memory these days ;) I am 37 years old, and at 7 weeks. If all works out, this will be our first baby. Hubby and I have been trying for about 5 years. Unfortunatly with 4 misscarriges in the past and a ectopic last Aug. We are trying to be VERY hopeful this time around, but the bad memories are always still prevelant in my mind. I have my 7 week scan on Oct 25th, and I guess that will tell me if our baby bean is doing well. Last summer at my 7 week scan was when I found out our baby bean had no heartbeat and was growing in my tube .... :( I am very scared right now ... but trying to be optimistic ...


----------



## charlie15

Congratulations Trinity on your pregnancy and good luck for your scan, i hope this time your bean is a sticky one x

We haven't found out the gender of the baby and have a name for each. I have to say that I'm really pleased that we didn't now that I'm fast approaching D day! There aren't enough surprises in life any more!


----------



## 2have4kids

charlie15 said:


> Congratulations Trinity on your pregnancy and good luck for your scan, i hope this time your bean is a sticky one x
> 
> We haven't found out the gender of the baby and have a name for each. I have to say that I' really pleased that we didn't now that I' fast approaching D day! There aren't enough surprises in life any more!

Oh yes...you are almost ready to pop! I hope this surprise is great for you and not too drawn out or painful. I think it makes the birth more pleasurable having a surprise to look forward to. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## charlie15

Thanks, 2have4kids, hoping for as natural birth as possible and hoping it's soon...ready for it now and excited to meet him or her!!


----------



## Borboleta

charlie15 said:


> Thanks, 2have4kids, hoping for as natural birth as possible and hoping it's soon...ready for it now and excited to meet him or her!!

We are looking forward to have you at the other thread:). Hope all goes well at birth:).


----------



## Borboleta

Hello ladies,

Just checking in to see how are you all doing? Charlie did you have your baby yet:)? Hopemeverything went well:)!!
And how about the other ladies?


----------



## julesjules100

Hi Borboleta

Hope you're doing well too. 

All ok with me; 15 weeks today. Got the blood work back on my free fetal DNA test earlier this week and the risk was shown on all trisomies as the lowest possible score. Interestingly when they took the bloods for that they insisted on repeating the nuchal (as the first one was done at a different clinic); the results from the second nuchal gave me a risk factor of 1:2,900 (very different to 1:300). Quite incredible the discrepancy and worrying if after the first that I had opted to go straight for amnio... Anyway. 

Other than that, eating like a horse still (and ballooning!), very tired and cramping quite a lot! Out of all the other ladies I have spoken with so far, I'm coming off really easy!

J x


----------



## charlie15

Just wanted to say that my yellow bundle turned pink on the 5th November, she is called Sophia and I am in love!!

I will not bore you with the birth details unless you would really like to know!! but my natural, not a doctor is sight utopian birth didn't happen and had the book thrown at me and ended up with a emergency c sec, but we're all here, happy and healthy and that's the main thing!


----------



## Borboleta

charlie15 said:


> Just wanted to say that my yellow bundle turned pink on the 5th November, she is called Sophia and I am in love!!
> 
> I will not bore you with the birth details unless you would really like to know!! but my natural, not a doctor is sight utopian birth didn't happen and had the book thrown at me and ended up with a emergency c sec, but we're all here, happy and healthy and that's the main thing!

Charlie congratulations to you and your husband:)!!! I am sure you are in love with little Sophia:)!!! God to hear everything went well. Isn't it amazing how we plan for natural birth and imagine how things are going to be but when is time for then to come things might be different and thank God for emergency c section!!! I had one too. The only thing that makes me sad is that I didn't hear him cry since I was knocked out! But he is here and perfect and that is all it matters! Now take a good care of yourself too. I actually didn't mind the csection on itself. I was back working out after 5 weeks. We will be waiting for you at the over 35 first time mommies thread. I've have a feeling Skeewek had her baby too. So we will be waiting for you girls:). It will be nice to talk to newborn mommies:).


----------



## charlie15

Borboleta said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that my yellow bundle turned pink on the 5th November, she is called Sophia and I am in love!!
> 
> I will not bore you with the birth details unless you would really like to know!! but my natural, not a doctor is sight utopian birth didn't happen and had the book thrown at me and ended up with a emergency c sec, but we're all here, happy and healthy and that's the main thing!
> 
> Charlie congratulations to you and your husband:)!!! I am sure you are in love with little Sophia:)!!! God to hear everything went well. Isn't it amazing how we plan for natural birth and imagine how things are going to be but when is time for then to come things might be different and thank God for emergency c section!!! I had one too. The only thing that makes me sad is that I didn't hear him cry since I was knocked out! But he is here and perfect and that is all it matters! Now take a good care of yourself too. I actually didn't mind the csection on itself. I was back working out after 5 weeks. We will be waiting for you at the over 35 first time mommies thread. I've have a feeling Skeewek had her baby too. So we will be waiting for you girls:). It will be nice to talk to newborn mommies:).Click to expand...

Thank you and yes you are right we are totally in love with her and more and more each day!

i didn't mind the c sec either, it's just the recovery that's a bit slower and uncomfortable, will find the over 35's mommies and say hello soon.


----------



## Borboleta

charlie15 said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that my yellow bundle turned pink on the 5th November, she is called Sophia and I am in love!!
> 
> I will not bore you with the birth details unless you would really like to know!! but my natural, not a doctor is sight utopian birth didn't happen and had the book thrown at me and ended up with a emergency c sec, but we're all here, happy and healthy and that's the main thing!
> 
> Charlie congratulations to you and your husband:)!!! I am sure you are in love with little Sophia:)!!! God to hear everything went well. Isn't it amazing how we plan for natural birth and imagine how things are going to be but when is time for then to come things might be different and thank God for emergency c section!!! I had one too. The only thing that makes me sad is that I didn't hear him cry since I was knocked out! But he is here and perfect and that is all it matters! Now take a good care of yourself too. I actually didn't mind the csection on itself. I was back working out after 5 weeks. We will be waiting for you at the over 35 first time mommies thread. I've have a feeling Skeewek had her baby too. So we will be waiting for you girls:). It will be nice to talk to newborn mommies:).Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you and yes you are right we are totally in love with her and more and more each day!
> 
> i didn't mind the c sec either, it's just the recovery that's a bit slower and uncomfortable, will find the over 35's mommies and say hello soon.Click to expand...

Please do:). Skewek is there too and she just had a beautiful little girl this past Sunday:). You can go on the first post of this thread and you can see how you can find us:).


----------



## julesjules100

Charlie, congrats on the little girl! I am very jealous (I'm 100% boy according to my 16 week scan today).

Quick question for all you ladies who had C sections; how did you find it and how was the recovery after? I have an elective one scheduled and the only girlfriend I have as a reference point is tough as nails in the pain department and said that it was fine (!). 

x


----------



## charlie15

julesjules100 said:


> Charlie, congrats on the little girl! I am very jealous (I'm 100% boy according to my 16 week scan today).
> 
> Quick question for all you ladies who had C sections; how did you find it and how was the recovery after? I have an elective one scheduled and the only girlfriend I have as a reference point is tough as nails in the pain department and said that it was fine (!).
> 
> x

Thanks jules, ah your little boy will be gorgeous when you meet him :)

I can't really comment on elective c sec as think it's probably different to having one that's unplanned as i also had to recover from a 4 day back labour, urinary retention which resulted in being given 6 litres of IV fluids! So post c sec my abdomen was tender but i also had very bad lower back pain, which i think was from the back labour and legs like elephants from all of that fluid!!! and I'd had no sleep for 4 days so was in this weird adrenalin/exhausted place for about 4 days post partum!

The good thing about elective is that you won't have any post labour pains or problems from medical intervention and you can prepare in advance, ie plenty of BIG knickers!! once the dressing comes off try to shower twice a day, i am using tea tree soap as anti bacterial. It is sore and does limit you a little with the baby, like i cannot use my baby sling and when breast feeding, if you plan to, that can be awkward at first with positioning and baby kicking your tummy!! I've been told 3 weeks to improve the pain ( oh and take those pain killers!!) but 6 weeks back to normal! but get back to me and will let you know how i feel in a week, i'm currently 10 days pp and desperate to be pain free again!!


----------



## Borboleta

Jules: congratulations on your little boy:)!!! :happydance: I love my little man:)! Boys are mommies little one. They just love us:). Girls do like their daddy's so I am fine with a clingy little boy :haha:.

And as Charlie said I had to have a emcs too but the recovery for me wasn't bad at all. The first 2 weeks was the worst part and like she said pain medicines will be your best friend. Charlie: love the big underwear comment:)! It is true though. Granny underwear rocks for a while :haha:!!! 

Anyways Jules just take care of yourself after surgery and try to use as much help from others as you can. You will need it. I felt much better after 3 weeks and I was back working out at 5 weeks. Of course no ab workout though. Just started that around 7 or 8 weeks. 

Oh, and I caught a nasty cold right before thiago arrived and man I had a bad cough!!! Now that was bed because it really hurt my tummy when I coughed :dohh:. Keep the germs away before you go to your surgery :thumbup:. 

Looking forward to hear how the other ladies are doing :).


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks ladies. My mum is going to stay with me for a month after the baby comes so hopefully that will help with everything. 

When you were both in hospital, what pain meds did they give you after the op (I've heard some people have the epidural left in for 24 hours. How soon did they have you up and walking round?

J x


----------



## Borboleta

julesjules100 said:


> Thanks ladies. My mum is going to stay with me for a month after the baby comes so hopefully that will help with everything.
> 
> When you were both in hospital, what pain meds did they give you after the op (I've heard some people have the epidural left in for 24 hours. How soon did they have you up and walking round?
> 
> J x

For me I had to be knockout so they could do the emcs, so didnt even have the epidural. When I woke up I was in terrible pain and all could say was " my belly hurts!!!!" . Didnt even remembered I had a baby :haha:. Then they finally gave me some good pain reliever and I felt much better. After that I had codin and ibuprofen. Now walking they put me to walk the same day even though you don't want to but it is good for you. Just walk very slowly and take the pain meds.


----------



## charlie15

With me they did't leave the epi in but gave me a strong pain killer into it before they removed it and I had iv diclofenac a anti inflammatory which helped massively over night. - had my emcs at 10pm. The next day I had codiene and dicofenac regularly with oral morphine for break through pain which worked well :) to be honest my tummy was tender with the oain killer at rest but it was hardest when sitting up or standong up and that's where you need help, so it's great that your mum will be with you, you'll be fine esp if she helps with cooking, laundry etc and occ takes baby to give you a bit of a break. My OH has become nappy king, that has helped a lot! As for getting up I was up for a gentle walk after 12 hours. I was discharged with some good pain killers and now am only needong them twice a day. I was also discharged with enoxaparin injections, daily for 6 weeks to reduce risk of blood clots. Hmmm what else can I tell you, today is the 1st day that I have had minimal pain sitting or standing up which is great and this is day 11.

I see you are in london, what hospital are you going to?


----------



## julesjules100

Oof, pretty full on that its sufficient to need oral morphine! Did they stitch your would or glue it?

I have sold a kidney, my mother and remortgaged the house so will be doing the Portland. 

X


----------



## Pers

So nice to see so many other first time mamas and mamas to be! I hope it's OK for me to join in?

I am 36 and this is my first pregnancy, am 6+5 by LMP but 5+2 by scan I had yesterday-am I supposed to go by the scan or the LMP now? I don't know! My SO is 39 and this is his first as well. I have PCOS and was told to plan on IVF if i wanted to have children. After 10 years of NTNP, we tried clomid ( I was already on metformin) and 2 months later we got our BFP! Really excited but also scared, I think I will feel a lot better once we hear the heartbeat.


----------



## anorak

Hi! Can I join? I am 36 and PG. I was PG when I was 19 (MC) and also in Feb (MC). Around 6 months ago I got out of a terrible relationship and I am now with the most wonderful man I have ever met. We decided to try a few weeks ago! On the night we decided I am damn sure one of his swimmers swan like crazy as I am 5 weeks now! Scared. Yes. We are just about to buy a house (well I am, he is going to rent his out) so there is all that and now the baby! I am scared about finances (we both work full time, me as a lecturer). It is weird, I feel like a 16 year old, but on my birth certificate it says 36!!!!


----------



## charlie15

julesjules100 said:


> Oof, pretty full on that its sufficient to need oral morphine! Did they stitch your would or glue it?
> 
> I have sold a kidney, my mother and remortgaged the house so will be doing the Portland.
> 
> X

Sorry for late reply, been busy with LO!!

Stitches which dissolve themselves.They do the incision very low right in you in your pubic area, so you get a shave 1st and ultimately means no visible scar but can be a bummer with healing and hair re growth, so need to be careful of ingrown hairs. Oh and you can't drive for 6 weeks. I saw a friend yesterday who had an elective c sec and compared to a emerg/urgent one her recovery was much more straightforward. Mainly because she never went into labour which really can knock it out of you, so you should be fine at The Portland even without your kidney!!:haha: just PM me if you have any other questions and I'll see if i can be of help, i am a nurse with some midwife, obstetric and doula friends, so have my resources!!


----------



## Lady H

Hi, I'm 40 and finally feel brave enough to post here at 17 weeks pregnant. Had the initial amnio results for the Trisonomy probs all clear so starting to relax into it a bit now!


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Charlie, I'm sure I'll take you up on that! X


----------



## julesjules100

Hi Lady H, nice to see you over here too x


----------



## vermeil

haha you`re sneaky lady h! We`ve chatted in the 35+ ttc section. I didn`t even know you were expecting. Then again I`ve been pretty discreet too until I'm a few more weeks ahead. Won`t even put up a ticker quite yet.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lady H

Lol I guess when you have ttc for so long you are super cautious! Nice to see you here too xx


----------



## Borboleta

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your pregnancies:). How are you girls feeling? I am sure some of you are getting close to meet LO now:). My son is going to be one year old in less than a month!!!!! I should think about having another one since I will be 40 this year but I am getting comfy with the idea of just one :dohh:.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi B

All ok here. 28 weeks and 4 days. Really good to have made it into third trimester! Now just willing time to go past as quickly as possible. C section date booked for 29 April (slightly later than I thought and very close to my actual DD, which is making me slightly nervous). Other than that I've started maternity leave early so I can try to relax and get everything sorted. Weird to go from a stressful City job to having tonnes of time on my hands!

I totally understand about time and having another one. I'm 37 this Saturday and I'll be getting closer to 40 by the time we try to go again. That said, an old school friend of mine had one baby by C section and was pregnant again 5 months later. Pretty full-on though to have two under two. 

x


----------



## Borboleta

That sounds great Jules:). Third trimester already!!! Have you gained much weight? Are you being able to sleep? And going pee all the time :haha:!!! Would you mind asking me why are you going to have a c section? I had one but it was a emcs and I loved it :haha:!!! I felt really great after a about 5 days. Take all the pain relievers the doctors give you:). 

About having another one I go back and forth on the idea. But I think I will end up doing it :thumbup:. If God wants me to be a mommy one more time everything will go smoothly :winkwink:. I had to take Clomid the first time around and I do not want to take it again though :nope:. I had problems ovulating. So we will see what happens.

If you want to drop by at the other forum even though your baby is not born yet you are welcome to:). You will here a lot about sleep deprivation but it is good info :haha:. I forgot if you are having a little boy or a little girl? Have you picked the name yet? Are you nesting a lot?


----------



## julesjules100

Oh god, don't even ask about the weight. 23lbs and counting. My bump is still actually quite small so it has all had to go on somewhere and I suspect my a*ss has the answer to that. 

No, I've had MAJOR problems with sleep for most of the pregnancy. I've constantly been waking up around 3am and then would lie awake until the alarm went off for work at 7.30. So I was really suffering as obviously couldn't nap in the day in the office. Torture. I've started early mat leave last week so at least now when it happens (ie most nights) then I can nod off again around 8am and sleep for a few more hours. Everyone kept joking that I'd be getting more sleep when the baby arrived!

It's so good to hear when C sections have gone well in terms of the recovery. I REALLY hope that I'm like that too. I did a C section recovery course for a few hours last week and the midwife said that no matter what, to try to get up for a walk 6 hours post op. Mine is at 5pm so I guess it will be a late night amble! I wasn't comforted by the fact that she said "we mostly start patients on paracetamol right after. It's a very effective pain killer. We can give you something stronger if you're in a lot of pain". Er, yes! Paracetamol doesn't even work for me when I have bad AF pains! I'll be asking for the oral morphine before walking anywhere on the first day. I'm having an elective C as I have a history of intersphincteric abscess (as the name suggests it's an abscess that goes in between the two muscles of the sphincter and when up into my coccyx, which I then had to have removed and had to have internal dressings packed into it for 1.5 months after that and was off work for 2 months). It was singularly the worst pain I have ever felt right before I was rushed into theatre. Hard to believe unless you've had it. Anyway, given that I have a lot of scar tissue back there/a split and that I had problems with continence for a while afterwards, we are going down the route that will not potentially expose that area to any more trauma. To be fair though, I'm quite pro C section as a choice anyway so even if this wasn't an issue I'd probably still go down that route. No desire to feel natural birth at all!

I did one round of clomid and couldn't stand the stuff as it made me feel really nutty/emotional. Would you consider injecting a little bit of gonal F to trigger ov? I used that for 3 IUIs and it was great. No side effects for me although takes a bit of adjusting injecting yourself. 

Everything sorted for the baby now pretty much (save his name!) so I can relax about that - not sure that's nesting yet though more over-organised! We're thinking of one of the following: Alexander, Daniel, Sebastian, Oliver, Marcus or Theo. Suspect we may decide after he's born!

Forgive me but which other forum? Would certainly like to come over for a peek!

x


----------



## Borboleta

I agree with you on the Clomid. It is a crazy drug!!! I think when I am ready I will go see my new obgyn since my old one retired :cry: and see if I am ovulating or not. I am afraid of multiples :haha:!

And yes I think a csection is a lovely thing:). Specially after what you have gone thru I totally understand why you would pick to have surgery done :thumbup:.

All the names that you picked are lovely:). I am sure when you see his little face the name will come. I love little boys :kiss:!!! I wouldn't mind have another one. They are so momma's boy!!! 

And you have not gained that much weight. And remember this is the time for you to have fun with food:). 

The thread that I mentioned is the over 35 first time mommies. If you go to the first page of this thread and see my first post you will be able to find us there:). It is a great little group of ladies there. And we had another lady that has a 3 month old so it would be great to have a newborn there:). But you can join us anytime:). Even before the baby is born and ask us any questions:).


----------



## harvestqueen

Hi. I am 36 and around 8 weeks. Will be 37 when baby comes. Have my first dr appointment with sonogram this morning!
This looks like a good thread for me :)


----------



## Borboleta

harvestqueen said:


> Hi. I am 36 and around 8 weeks. Will be 37 when baby comes. Have my first dr appointment with sonogram this morning!
> This looks like a good thread for me :)

Congratulations harvest:). How are you feeling? I remember being so paranoid that something bad was going to happen that I just didn't enjoy the first trimester at all!! But had fun during th second:).


----------



## harvestqueen

Borboleta said:


> harvestqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am 36 and around 8 weeks. Will be 37 when baby comes. Have my first dr appointment with sonogram this morning!
> This looks like a good thread for me :)
> 
> Congratulations harvest:). How are you feeling? I remember being so paranoid that something bad was going to happen that I just didn't enjoy the first trimester at all!! But had fun during th second:).Click to expand...

Thanks, I am feeling pretty good. Some nausea and tiredness, but all in all ok.
My appointment this morning went well, the baby has a healthy heartbeat which we saw and heard! I am 8 weeks 2 days and it measures 1.8 cm. She said it looks healthy and the only thing is there was some blood behind the gestational sac and that it was not a big deal, that it would either bleed a little during first trimester or not, I guess just go away. But that I shouldn't have intercourse for the first trimester and that I should not doing any high impact exercise, etc. I am the tiniest bit concerned, but she didn't seem to be, so fingers crossed. She told me at this point my chances of m/s were 5%.
Going back in two weeks to get the MaterniT21 and in three weeks to get the NT Scan. Then in four weeks for my next appointment when we'll discuss the results of these things and everything else probably.

Where are you right now in your pregnancy?

Thanks for you note! I am really relieved right now that there was a heartbeat!!! :flower:


----------



## harvestqueen

Borboleta said:


> harvestqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am 36 and around 8 weeks. Will be 37 when baby comes. Have my first dr appointment with sonogram this morning!
> This looks like a good thread for me :)
> 
> Congratulations harvest:). How are you feeling? I remember being so paranoid that something bad was going to happen that I just didn't enjoy the first trimester at all!! But had fun during th second:).Click to expand...

I am realizing now you are a mom, and not currently pregnant, you also responded to my post about the fibroid. Thanks for your support!! :flower:


----------



## Borboleta

harvestqueen said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harvestqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am 36 and around 8 weeks. Will be 37 when baby comes. Have my first dr appointment with sonogram this morning!
> This looks like a good thread for me :)
> 
> Congratulations harvest:). How are you feeling? I remember being so paranoid that something bad was going to happen that I just didn't enjoy the first trimester at all!! But had fun during th second:).Click to expand...
> 
> I am realizing now you are a mom, and not currently pregnant, you also responded to my post about the fibroid. Thanks for your support!! :flower:Click to expand...

You are welcome:). Yes, my little man will be one in less than 2 weeks!!! They grow too fast :(. I do enjoy this fase he is in though. And are you still pretty nervous about the pregnancy? I was terrified during the first trimester too. It will be okay:).


----------



## harvestqueen

Borboleta said:


> You are welcome:). Yes, my little man will be one in less than 2 weeks!!! They grow too fast :(. I do enjoy this fase he is in though. And are you still pretty nervous about the pregnancy? I was terrified during the first trimester too. It will be okay:).

I feel better after our first dr visit (on friday). We saw and heard the heart beat and everything seems good. I am 8 weeks 5 days today. There is a little hematoma in between the sac and the uterine lining, but dr wasn't worried, said it would probably either show up as spotting or not. She did limit my exercise and said no sex til it's gone. Funny, but I wanted to wait to have sex anyway until the first dr visit. Makes me cautious, but she didn't seemed concerned. Said my m/c changes are only 5% at this point, so that was very reassuring! So, feeling less worried at this point! But very much looking forward to the 2nd Trimester! :flower:


----------



## Squiggy

I got pregnant just before I turned 35, this is our first baby. Husband will be 43 soon. Our baby is unofficially due in September; I have been waiting long for medical to come through so I haven't been to a doctor yet. I'm eager to have my first ultrasound and get a more precise due date. 

We are very excited! I'm so impatient about finding out what gender the baby is. I want to start buying things but most everything only has the option of boyish or girlish; not a whole lot of yellow. It would really help to know. 

Everything just feels like it's taking forever! I've known about my pregnancy for 6 weeks and yet I haven't been able to do anything with it but sit and wait.


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats squiggy! Hope everything keeps progressing well!

We're having a boy but I'm not keen on all the "pink for a girl, blue for a boy". There's a make that I have bought called Kissy Kissy (it may even be an American label). Classic baby clothes and quite a bit of last season in the onesies for babies are very gender neutral x


----------



## ece77

Hi everybody! I'm 35 and 5+6 pregnant. I'll already be 36 (and almost half) when the baby comes. 
I'll have my first prenatal visit next Saturday which seems forever to wait!
I almost have no symptoms, but very mild cramps and an occasional brown discharge that make me go nuts :wacko:
Hope it's only my uterus adjusting to be used after 35 years :loopy:


----------



## Borboleta

Hello ladies,

Squiggly: congratulations. :happydance:. And I know the feeling about wanting to know the sex of the baby :haha:. I couldn't wait!!! I had a ultrasound done when I was 18 weeks and was able to find out I was having a boy. Then the fun starts. Keep us posted :thumbup:.

Jules: it is funny that you mentioned about the clothes for girls and boys. We were just talking about this at the over 35 first time mommies thread. But I do have to tell you that I was at Carter's the other day and saw this bright pink shirt for boys and I am not sure I would buy that :haha:. But I do agree that thre is more than just blue for boys to wear :thumbup:. How are you doing?

Ece: congratulations!!! When I got pregnant too I didn't have much of symptoms either. Just the regular sore bbs ( which I always had before my period) but as the time went by it just got worse and the little period like cramps. The brown discharge is just old blood. Looking forward to hear about your prenatal visit. Are they going to do an ultrasound?

With us is all good, although my little man is making mommy and daddy very tired!!! He keeps waking up once during the night for at least 1 hour!!! :sleep:. Oh well, he will sleep thru the night eventually I hope :haha:. And he will be one year old next Friday !!!! I am excited but miss the little baby :cry:. Enjoy your LOs when they arrive because 1 year makes such a difference in a baby's life:). Although I have to say I enjoy him more now then when he was a tiny infant :haha:.


----------



## ece77

Thanks for the reassurance Borboleta! I find myself almost praying for MS and fatigue :dohh:

I'm not sure about U/S. But I'll be 6+6 by then, and I hope they do. I guess it'll put my mind to ease, at least for a couple of hours. Then I'll find something to worry about :haha:


----------



## Borboleta

ece77 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance Borboleta! I find myself almost praying for MS and fatigue :dohh:
> 
> I'm not sure about U/S. But I'll be 6+6 by then, and I hope they do. I guess it'll put my mind to ease, at least for a couple of hours. Then I'll find something to worry about :haha:

Yep, you will worry until the 12 weeks are over :haha:! But them you will relax and enjoy the second trimester at least :thumbup:. And then you will worry again when you start feeling the baby move and one day they decided to sleep the whole day and you think there is something wrong :haha:. Never ending :winkwink:! Hope you can get your Ultrasound :). I had mine around the same time as yours.


----------



## julesjules100

Ece, congrats to you too! The stress of first tri is awful but as Borboleta says, once you get through that then there's just something else to worry about, lol! I'm 30+4 days and I'm still worrying about him! I think first tri was probably the worst though. I'm just breaking things into units of time now. Not much longer till 32 weeks (and 8 months sounds great!), then there's Easter (plus we have lots going on in March), and then only a few weeks until I'll be at 36 weeks and THEN I think I will relax as if he did come early then he's pretty well cooked. Great isn't it? I'll have 4 weeks of pregnancy being relaxed!

Borboleta, sorry to hear that he's still waking for an hour. That must be exhausting! Hopefully he will grow out of it soon (just as you're starting to think about having another one and the whole sleepless night process starts again!). 

Things are good with me. Really busy couple of weeks as DH was away so my Mum came down to have some girly time with me in London and we did lots of shopping and afternoon teas. It was lovely. Had my birthday in there too and then drove back to my parents in the north for 10 days. Going back to London on Wednesday to start washing two tonnes of baby bedding and clothes. Sad but I'm actually looking forward to it!

x


----------



## ClipMyWings

ece77 said:


> Hi everybody! I'm 35 and 5+6 pregnant. I'll already be 36 (and almost half) when the baby comes.
> I'll have my first prenatal visit next Saturday which seems forever to wait!
> I almost have no symptoms, but very mild cramps and an occasional brown discharge that make me go nuts :wacko:
> Hope it's only my uterus adjusting to be used after 35 years :loopy:

Congrats! I had the same thing going on where I wanted some symptoms because I was so worried that all was too quiet. I'm sure that everything's fine. Hopefully they'll do an ultrasound and you'll get to hear the heartbeat to assure you. I went in around 8 weeks and everything measured out fine. 

Of course I haven't been back to the doctor since then (well not for an u/s or anything like that), so I'm anxiously awaiting Wednesday when we'll be having our week 12 scan and she's doing something called an UltraScreen/First Trimester Screen to rule out any chromosomal issues and to see if we need to do any further testing. Fingers crossed that all is going well. I worry lots after having a m/c last year around 9 weeks.


----------



## lindouce

Hi i'm almost 41 and i'm 5+5 pregnant two weeks ago i saw blood once only when i wiped and the doctor told me to try to rest , i had an us at 4+5 we heard the hb and also we saw where the placenta was detached from the uterus ,i'm still having brown spotting now and then and cramping a lot , i'm so scared did any one of you had a detached placenta and continued to have a healthy pregnancy ? Thank you


----------



## Borboleta

lindouce said:


> Hi i'm almost 41 and i'm 5+5 pregnant two weeks ago i saw blood once only when i wiped and the doctor told me to try to rest , i had an us at 4+5 we heard the hb and also we saw where the placenta was detached from the uterus ,i'm still having brown spotting now and then and cramping a lot , i'm so scared did any one of you had a detached placenta and continued to have a healthy pregnancy ? Thank you

First congratulations:)! And I have never heard about detached placenta before, but what has your doctor said? Brown spotting just means old blood and I cramped a lot too during the first weeks of the first trimester. Maybe you could go to the first trimester and write a post their to the ladies about the placenta. Keep us posted and everything will be fine. I love that you are 41 and having your first:). Maybe I should think about having another one. I will be 40 in September:). Good luck:).


----------



## lindouce

Hi thank you borboleta , yes a detached placenta is called placenta abruptio it's when it's partially detached from the uterus it's known as a threatened miscarriage ,if it pulls away completely it'll cause a miscarriage , hope this bean sticks keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## Borboleta

lindouce said:


> Hi thank you borboleta , yes a detached placenta is called placenta abruptio it's when it's partially detached from the uterus it's known as a threatened miscarriage ,if it pulls away completely it'll cause a miscarriage , hope this bean sticks keeping my fingers crossed .

I googled and I then remembered the term placenta abruptio. It sounds like a lot of woman go back for an ultrasound and the placenta reattached itself. I am sure you must be scared but just take it easy and hope you will have great news on your next appointment:). Keep us posted:).


----------



## moondust7

Hey all - just wanted to say hi. Am pregnant with my first (38 years old) and am hoping to have a sticky baby. Hope you're all having a good Tuesday!


----------



## lindouce

Borboleta said:


> lindouce said:
> 
> 
> Hi thank you borboleta , yes a detached placenta is called placenta abruptio it's when it's partially detached from the uterus it's known as a threatened miscarriage ,if it pulls away completely it'll cause a miscarriage , hope this bean sticks keeping my fingers crossed .
> 
> I googled and I then remembered the term placenta abruptio. It sounds like a lot of woman go back for an ultrasound and the placenta reattached itself. I am sure you must be scared but just take it easy and hope you will have great news on your next appointment:). Keep us posted:).Click to expand...

hi i went to the doctor and i found out the baby had no hb , i chose to naturally miscarry , i'm waiting for my next appointment to see if i will need a d&c and how long will i have to wait to ttc , this is my first pregnancie and mc and i'm almost 41 so wish me luck


----------



## moondust7

lindouce - I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been through both a natural miscarriage (at 6 weeks) and a D&C at a few days before I would have been 16 weeks. Hugs. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

lindouce said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindouce said:
> 
> 
> Hi thank you borboleta , yes a detached placenta is called placenta abruptio it's when it's partially detached from the uterus it's known as a threatened miscarriage ,if it pulls away completely it'll cause a miscarriage , hope this bean sticks keeping my fingers crossed .
> 
> I googled and I then remembered the term placenta abruptio. It sounds like a lot of woman go back for an ultrasound and the placenta reattached itself. I am sure you must be scared but just take it easy and hope you will have great news on your next appointment:). Keep us posted:).Click to expand...
> 
> hi i went to the doctor and i found out the baby had no hb , i chose to naturally miscarry , i'm waiting for my next appointment to see if i will need a d&c and how long will i have to wait to ttc , this is my first pregnancie and mc and i'm almost 41 so wish me luckClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Borboleta

Lindouce: I am so sorry about your loss :cry:. I can just imagine how heartbreaking that must be. But please don't give up. My mom went thru two miscarriages as well and then had me and my sister on her late thirties. I know another lady that went thru a couple of miscarriages too and finally at 40 years old she was able to get pregnant and had one little boy:). Did you have to take meds to get pregnant? I was talking to my OH yesterday and I think he wants another one, I would be happy with just our son at the moment :haha: but I might consider ttc next year and I will be 40 in September. So we are all still young and can most definitely make our dreams come true:). Look at Halle berry :thumbup:, 46 years old and pregnant:). 

:hugs: to you :).


----------



## Borboleta

Lady H

We have a small little group for over thirty five first time mommies. If you go to my first post on this thread you will see how to find us here:) you are welcome to join us:)


----------



## lindouce

Borboleta said:


> Lindouce: I am so sorry about your loss :cry:. I can just imagine how heartbreaking that must be. But please don't give up. My mom went thru two miscarriages as well and then had me and my sister on her late thirties. I know another lady that went thru a couple of miscarriages too and finally at 40 years old she was able to get pregnant and had one little boy:). Did you have to take meds to get pregnant? I was talking to my OH yesterday and I think he wants another one, I would be happy with just our son at the moment :haha: but I might consider ttc next year and I will be 40 in September. So we are all still young and can most definitely make our dreams come true:). Look at Halle berry :thumbup:, 46 years old and pregnant:).
> 
> :hugs: to you :).

thank you borboleta for your support it sure helps to stay positive , though i'm still heartbroken but i'm hoping to start to ttc as soon as possible . i started dhea and q10 for only 20 days and got my bfp so the doc told me to stop taking them and that's all i took before getting pregnant . wish you all the best with your next ttc and baby dust to all .


----------



## lindouce

moondust7 said:


> lindouce - I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been through both a natural miscarriage (at 6 weeks) and a D&C at a few days before I would have been 16 weeks. Hugs. :hugs::hugs:

thank you and i'm also sorry for your losses , wishing you h&h pregnancie this time .


----------

